# Nasty hedgie!



## amyabbottx (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello everyone!

My names Amy and I recently bought an Albino APH, I renamed him Alfie and I bought him off an owner who didn't have the time for him anymore.

Anyway, I am a first time APH owner and really interested in him.
I understand they huff and ball up, i just pick him up with a blanket but recently he's really angry! He bites the blanket and doesn't let go, he also runs towards me to threaten me..

I haven't held him properly in my hands as he keeps doing this!

He's over a year old..
Help please!

Amy and Alfie 
x x x


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

He's probably just trying to scare you off so you won't handle him. The best thing to do is to keep him in a blanket or hedgiebag so he can't bite and hold him anyways. When he sees you're not scared of him and you're still going to handle him he should settle down. Don't give up.

Another possibility is that he's in pain and that's why he's acting out. Since you just got him recently it would be a good idea to take him to the vet and get him checked out. Even if there's nothing wrong with him you'll have a relationship with a vet in case he does get sick.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww... poor little boy. He's probably scared out of his mind... it's a big transition for a hedgie... moving from everything he knows to a brand new place complete with new sights, smells, tastes, schedules! And after being (possibly) neglected by his prior owner.

It will probably help for you to think of his behavior less as acting "nasty" or "mean" and, instead, think of him as acting "scared" and doing the very best he can to feel safe. He's trying to protect himself from all this scary new stuff that's going on.

In addition to the vet appointment, one of the best things you can do for him is to be very consistent with him. Set up a nice schedule for when you clean his cage, change his food and water dishes, get him out to play, etc... One that's realistic for you to maintain. Talk softly or sing to him as you're approaching his cage so he knows you're coming... fiddle around changing his dishes out/cleaning before you pick him up -- that way he has a nice warning that something is about to happen. And, while it's best to hold him with your bare hands in the long run, for now, use some fleece as a protective barrier so you're not chomped directly.

I bet, with a good helping of patience, he'll come around. It may take awhile... but is ever so rewarding when it happens.


----------



## amyabbottx (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank-you everyone for your concern!
At the moment I can't afford a vet appointment till New Year but I will get him checked out in January.

I will try my best and I will try and handle him when I can, he just gets huffy a-lot!

Thank-you x x


----------

